# 3.5 tonne horseboxes



## Booosh (10 June 2008)

Is anyone else out there fed up with reading 'takes two large horses' when a 3.5 tonne lorry blatantly cannot and be within the weight limit. All the manufacturers advertise that two can be carried (and quite specifically say 'horses' not ponies) then when you ring up and question them they are soooo not prepared to commit themselves and are very cagey about the weights - even some of the bigger names in the horsebox industry. Really makes me grrrrrrrr!


----------



## FRESHMAN (10 June 2008)

I think this is because most people will still keep buying 3.5 ton waggons &amp; believe it is ok. The onus is on the purchaser. Ignorance is not a good defence though.


----------



## Booosh (10 June 2008)

I am well aware of that - I have got an HGV licence and used to work in the transport industry that is why I am having a bit of a rant and hopefully it might make others think before buying something that is not suitable but is advertised as such.


----------



## Hollycat (10 June 2008)

Yes, this annoys me too!!!! Also, it seems to be hard to get a 5 or 6 ton for only 2 horses facing forward/back and NOT herringbone.  I don't want a large living - I just want to take 2 big horses and have somewhere to get changed.

One manufacturer I called said the payload was 2 ton - which I am dubious about for a 3.5 ton box! I think if buying anythng you need to get it weighed to be safe.


----------



## henryhorn (10 June 2008)

Hoyycat I'd have a look at Trucksmart based near Ivybridge , they do a really well constructed read facing small lorry, and last time I was there he showed me all the strengthening metal he uses in comparison to the big names, he reckoned half the boxes weren't safe so he made his better.
They were finishing two of them and one seemed very good, if I were downsizing I would choose him on the safety aspect alone.
Our 7.5  box is supposed to take three horses but in reality we altered it to take two, yes it's under the weight even with three as we were stopped and weighed, but the handling with three is very diferent to with two.


----------



## LCobby (10 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 One manufacturer I called said the payload was 2 ton - which I am dubious about for a 3.5 ton box! I think if buying anythng you need to get it weighed to be safe.

[/ QUOTE ]
That claim is unrealistic,, as a Transit type van as a bare chassis cab weighs over a tonne ex-factory. By the time a body is put on it,  even the lightest weight builds have only 1.2 tonnes payload. Wonder if they let a purchaser go to a weighbridge!

Combine this with the fact that for a lot of horses, a weight tape under-estimates ( one of mine is 525 kilos on a tape, but 650 kilos  on a veterinary weighing stall) Allow for tack, water, hya, passenger etc, and 2 x 400 kilo ponies is the max.

There are some mid size boxes, but so popular that they are hard to find secondhand, We have a 7.5 wtht two huge stalls facing forward and 1.8 tonnnes payload and full living. If you only need 2 person 'day' living, there are some manufacturers using 6.5 tonne compact boxes. But, of course, you need the licence to drive them.
http://www.phht.co.uk/trophy.htm
http://www.chadwickhorseboxes.co.uk/holderness.htm


----------



## blackcob (10 June 2008)

-enter complete horsebox noob-

Would it be possible to find a 3.5t horsebox that would carry my approx 500kg Welsh Cob, a driver and a passenger, tack/equipment/water etc. and still be drivable on a car licence? Sorry if this is a silly question but I don't have any transport of my own and know nothing about it, and have read lots of things lately about 3.5t boxes not being as they seem and it worries me that I don't know what to look for.


----------



## KatB (10 June 2008)

Blackcob, yes. My horse is a 16.1hh/16.2 ISH who goes in my 3.5t with all my stuff, 2 people, water and a tank of diesel and weights 3.2t in total


----------



## onemoretime (10 June 2008)

As LCobby says the pay load on a 3.5 ton horse box is 1.5 ton.  You should be able to find a 2 horse box to take one horse with all your equipement alright, its when you get to horses up that things start to get tight.


----------



## Hollycat (10 June 2008)

Thanks for the links everyone!   I don't need anything for a while, but just keep eyes peeled and as LCobby says it is hard to find a nice secondhand that will geuninely take 2 big horses.

I quite like this little one as it has built in weighing and apparently payload is 1.7 (though found it a bit confusing so not sure about this)  Interstar 

I only have one big horse at the moment, but may soon have 2 and maybe even a foal too


----------



## blackcob (10 June 2008)

Thankyou KatB and Trot345 for clearing that up 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 She is only 14.2hh so I was hopeful this would be the case.


----------



## Allykat (10 June 2008)

What annoys me more is the self drive hire companies that state theire 3.5t wagons will take 2 x 17.2hh horses!! Who is liable if you are daft enough to take it on and get caught??


----------



## LCobby (11 June 2008)

You are!
Driver is responsible for the safety of the vehicle and load.
1.2 tonnes is the best you'll get.
So, in theory, you could have two LW horses, of 600 kilos each, no tack, no water , no hay, no passenger, etc,
In practice, not likely!


----------



## FRESHMAN (11 June 2008)

Ermm I was actually agreeing with you. It is a matter of let the buyer beware though.


----------



## charltonhorseboxes (11 June 2008)

Booosh,
Not all manufacturers advertise their 3.5T as 'takes two large horses'. We always tell people our boxes have between 1.1 and 1.2 tonne payload and although our boxes can accommodate two large horses due to the height, the lorry would be overweight.This has meant we have lost sales, not good for a small company like us but at least we can sleep at night.
Hollycat, 
We build on 5.5T and 6.5T chassis which carry two large horses, rear or forward facing as these larger chassis have over 2 tonne payload depending on vehicle and build specification.
LCobby,
We give our customers an 'expected payload' previous to commencing the build and then supply a weighbridge certificate on completion. A very good point, yes, we would take the customer to the weighbridge if requested.
Blackcob,
Yes, you would be able to travel a 500kg cob and still have 600kgs to 700kgs left for you, your friend, tack ect.in our 3.5 tonne boxes. Yes, a 3.5T can be driven on a normal car licence.


----------



## TrentfieldStud (18 October 2009)

Very Simply, ring around and get the UNLADEN weight of the 3.5t truck, they vary considerably from builder to builder, ask if this is fully fueled or not! (60L of fuel, another 60kg!).

Should have a look at www.horseboxworld.com and look at their manufacturers and dealers.


----------



## Geldolff (13 October 2010)

Booosh said:



			Is anyone else out there fed up with reading 'takes two large horses' when a 3.5 tonne lorry blatantly cannot and be within the weight limit. All the manufacturers advertise that two can be carried (and quite specifically say 'horses' not ponies) then when you ring up and question them they are soooo not prepared to commit themselves and are very cagey about the weights - even some of the bigger names in the horsebox industry. Really makes me grrrrrrrr!
		
Click to expand...

I looked at a BOSS horsebox and they said they can supply their box with a weigh bridge ticket, they also said as an approximate the boxes payload start from 1.15 tonnes for one with loads of tack lockers and stuff, and the payload goes up the less stuff you have on it.

It was a lovely thing to look at as well

http://www.bosshorseboxes.co.uk/
thats the website


----------



## Tinks81 (13 October 2010)

Geldolff said:



			I looked at a BOSS horsebox and they said they can supply their box with a weigh bridge ticket, they also said as an approximate the boxes payload start from 1.15 tonnes for one with loads of tack lockers and stuff, and the payload goes up the less stuff you have on it.

It was a lovely thing to look at as well

http://www.bosshorseboxes.co.uk/
thats the website
		
Click to expand...

looks lovely but how much ???


----------



## onemoretime (13 October 2010)

Hi there  I would like to correct my previous post our Tru Leisure 2 horse box has a pay load of 1.2 ton not 1.5 as I previously put.  You can only use a Vauxhall Movano or a Renault Master Chassis and stay within the weight limit to gove you this pay  load.  It entirely depends on the size of the horses if you carry more than one, as to how much you will be inside or over the weight limit. But remember tack hay water etc for 2 doubles up on weight.

Have a look at the Tru Leisure site, we have one and it is brilliant, they are made very strong but not heavy.  We only tend to travel one lightweight TB though.


----------



## Carefreegirl (13 October 2010)

I have a fiat ducato conversion. 2 'horse' rear facing, changing area, no extras such as tack lockers etc and unladen with half tank of diesel - 2.6 tonnes. Suits me fine tho as I'm an unsociable bitch and quite like going out on my own !


----------



## painted ponies (13 October 2010)

I am trying to sell my 3.5T at the minute and I have been asked so many times does it have a living.  NO its 3.5T if you want a living in it you will not have any weight to put a horse in it!  Not once have I been asked what the unladen weight is.


----------



## perfect11s (14 October 2010)

painted ponies said:



			I am trying to sell my 3.5T at the minute and I have been asked so many times does it have a living.  NO its 3.5T if you want a living in it you will not have any weight to put a horse in it!  Not once have I been asked what the unladen weight is.
		
Click to expand...

Oh the joys of advertising !!!!!hopefully you will get a buyer   sadly people know a little but not enough  and hope  for the impossible 
the fact is a 3.5 ton box will only have a maximum  payload of about  1200kg  and that is govened  by the bare chassis cab weighing in  at about 1800kg so it  doesnt  leave much for the body... the thing  is they have  a use ie for  one  horse  or  ponys  they are great,but  if you want living  and multiple horses   then its take a hgv test and buy a real  lorry not  a little  tradesmans van....


----------



## DarkHorseB (14 October 2010)

I am so glad to see this post! The way I have heard so many people talk about these little boxes you would think they are the best thing since sliced bread. But I have been so sceptical of their payload. I would not even consider one as I don't think the majority of people realise how tight you are going to be with even one big horse. I have a friend who is keen to get one but she has a 17.2hh ++ ID and I shudder to think how much of the payload he would take up in some of them. We had a 3.5T wagon bought over 20 years ago when we had ponies and it was ideal for them but we sold it after we started travelling 2 horses - and they were light horses ex racers. You see so many racing trainers with the little box these days though - I wonder if they just carry one?
Instead I bought a 7.5T that has a big payload and can take just 2 horses. Though I generally take one horse I wanted the flexibility to take 2 and my children have a little pony we may take places sometimes too. I would far rather have a trailer than a 3.5T lorry.


----------



## miss_c (14 October 2010)

My 3.5t lorry has a weighbridge ticket showing payload at 1.25t, which is absolutely fantastic.  However Genie weighs about 550kg (and no, she's not an overweight native!  She's in fact very trim, just muscly!), so once Titch (the yearling) has grown a bit more I will no longer be taking two around.  There's a lady at ours with one which I am sure has a lower payload than mine, and she regularly takes two horses and MUST be overweight.  This weekend I am taking Genie and a pony locally to dressage and am taking as little on the box as possible to avoid being overweight.

For me, it really IS the best thing since sliced bread, but I am well aware of it's limitations and am careful not to exceed the payload.



DarkHorseB said:



			I would far rather have a trailer than a 3.5T lorry.
		
Click to expand...

On this I couldn't disagree with you more!  But I will openly admit that I am biased against trailers, having lost a horse in a trailer accident.  To me they are death traps on wheels and you couldn't pay me enough to make me put one of my horses on one.  However as I said I am biased against them!!


----------



## Tnavas (14 October 2010)

My 6 tonne carries two horses facing backwards and I have a good sized living area as the panel that seperated the horses from the living area folds down over the kitchen area when travelling the horses and then folds back up when I use the living area. I get the best of both worlds! My truck has been down graded as a camper as it has more than 50% accomodation - that includes the bit at the back and the luton which can be used to sleep in - because of this I can drive it on a car licence. (This is in New Zealand by the way) With two hacks - one a Clydesdale its gross laden weight is under 4½tonnes.


----------



## SirenaXVI (14 October 2010)

fihunt said:



			My 3.5t lorry has a weighbridge ticket showing payload at 1.25t, which is absolutely fantastic.  However Genie weighs about 550kg (and no, she's not an overweight native!  She's in fact very trim, just muscly!), so once Titch (the yearling) has grown a bit more I will no longer be taking two around.  There's a lady at ours with one which I am sure has a lower payload than mine, and she regularly takes two horses and MUST be overweight.  This weekend I am taking Genie and a pony locally to dressage and am taking as little on the box as possible to avoid being overweight.

For me, it really IS the best thing since sliced bread, but I am well aware of it's limitations and am careful not to exceed the payload.



On this I couldn't disagree with you more!  But I will openly admit that I am biased against trailers, having lost a horse in a trailer accident.  To me they are death traps on wheels and you couldn't pay me enough to make me put one of my horses on one.  However as I said I am biased against them!!
		
Click to expand...

I agree fihunt, I also hate trailers, and, for me there is no comparison, I would take my 3.5 ton VW any day of the week over a trailer.  Besides you can drive it on a car licence 

I have taken two on mine, but this was before we were all so aware of weight limitations.  I have a little bit of living, well, actually a carpeted area with space to change and a bench seat if I am honest 

Nowadays I only ever take one.


----------



## loopinlou (15 October 2010)

fihunt said:



			But I will openly admit that I am biased against trailers, having lost a horse in a trailer accident.  To me they are death traps on wheels and you couldn't pay me enough to make me put one of my horses on one.  However as I said I am biased against them!!
		
Click to expand...

OMG fihunt, what happened??


----------



## Vodkagirly (15 October 2010)

Numpty question - I have a pre 97 licence. If I want to carry 2 horses I'm better off getting a 7.5? Don't need/want living.


----------



## perfect11s (16 October 2010)

Vodkagirly said:



			Numpty question - I have a pre 97 licence. If I want to carry 2 horses I'm better off getting a 7.5? Don't need/want living.
		
Click to expand...

Yes or one of the bigger than 3.5 ton small boxes that are built on a heavy van chassis... 
but there are more 7.5 ton lorrys about  just look for adverts offering  lorrys with day living or unfitted living..


----------



## speedbird (17 October 2010)

Im selling my 6.5T two horse hunt box. It s perfect as a first box because its so small and extremely easy to park and drive. Unfortunatly, alot people that want a 'first ' box have post '97 licences and can 't leagally drive it. It seems unfair that what you can and can 't drive is done on weight alone.


----------



## Jnhuk (17 October 2010)

Hollycat said:



			Thanks for the links everyone!   I don't need anything for a while, but just keep eyes peeled and as LCobby says it is hard to find a nice secondhand that will geuninely take 2 big horses.

I quite like this little one as it has built in weighing and apparently payload is 1.7 (though found it a bit confusing so not sure about this)  Interstar 

I only have one big horse at the moment, but may soon have 2 and maybe even a foal too  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

I have two large horses who together weigh 1600kg. The large one gets friction burns when he travels herringbone in a traditional rear ramp lorry. It has taken me nearly a year to find a nonHGV side ramp, rear facing lorry with a 2.5 payload. To get this I have an unfitted living and sacrificed the human comforts to take my two safely and legally. I was going to get one built as gave up finding one then one popped along which I'm delighted with. 

The only thing I would say about the 3.5 boxes are that they are fine for one horse but payload is limited by the time a second horse goes in. Plus the fact the rear axle only has one tyre so what would happen to the box when you get a blow out? I suspect it would tip!


----------



## qaz (17 October 2010)

A friend of mine bought a 3.5t Equitrek and ended up getting fined for being overweight. Turned out her payload was 1t!


----------



## Geldolff (24 January 2011)

Tinks81 said:



			looks lovely but how much ???
		
Click to expand...

I have finally got round to enquiring, they said prices start from £19,975 and they delivered one with a payload of over 1.25 tonnes with a weigh bridge certificate. That would be loads for me I like them. They also linked me to this,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIjA5QGqpxY 

has anybody else seen any good ones out there


----------



## Sally-FF (24 January 2011)

Chaigley duo (new version) have a payload of 1.4 - my horse and i weigh 0.7 friends horse and her weigh 0.6 so we have 0.1 left for tack etc - if we find our overweight we will upgrade it to 3.9t

Fabulous boxes, i think the best quality 3.5t on the market


----------



## Hen (24 January 2011)

Geldolff said:



			I have finally got round to enquiring, they said prices start from £19,975 and they delivered one with a payload of over 1.25 tonnes with a weigh bridge certificate. That would be loads for me I like them. They also linked me to this,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIjA5QGqpxY 

has anybody else seen any good ones out there
		
Click to expand...

That's entertained me - that's my box! In case anyone watches the video and wonders why the tack locker has no saddle racks, it's kitted out for a Western saddle and the bungee straps against the locker walls are there to secure collapsible saddle stand and show blankets. And LOTS of bridles. Am very pleased with the finish quality, will see how we travel this season...


----------

